# Red Poop?



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2002)

DD is 20 months and yesterday had a lot of watermelon. Today her poops were red or had red in them. Has this happened to anyone else's child after eating watermelon?


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

I seem to remember that happening. I know it got extremely red after they'd eaten a lot of beets.


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

Hasn't happened to us, but after having three kids, I know that colored poop is not that big a deal. A friend's DS had red poop after eating red peppers. I would caution you to make sure it was not blood, but I would say it is not a bid deal. It should all clear up soon!


----------



## kat85 (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah..my kid ate that yesterday for memorial day and that all i show when she "poop" and some seeds.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yup.

on the beet front, also don't be surprised if their pee has a reddish tinge to it after eating beets. some people don't process the color from beets very well and it gets excreted with urine. freaked my partner out one day after we had beets in our salad with lunch.

~claudia


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes! Totally happened to us for the first time yesterday and today too. We ate a whole watermelon in like 2 days! At first I couldn't think of anything but it was totally the watermelon. I don't remember that happening last summer but I don't think he'd ever eaten that much in a day either.


----------



## mother nurture (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry to kinda highjack this thread, but it reminded me of the other day. Dd, 2yo, loves blueberries! When we went to visit my mom a couple weeks ago she had a lot of blueberries and my mom of course makes a big deal about everything- "Blueberry poopies. Blueberry poopies."-a song and dance. Well, we went blueberry picking the other day and dd was eating some at dinner. She stopped and said that she needed to go potty and have some blueberry poopies.


----------



## Best Feeling (May 11, 2005)

Yep, DDs get red poops from watermelon too.

The first time DD1 ate watermelon (she was not quite 2), she ate 4 big slices of it. She loved it sooo much. The next day she had the worst. diaper rash. ever.

I was totally scared to give her watermelon again but she had some this weekend and was fine.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2002)

Ok good, glad it can be "normal". My first though was is that blood? Then I said, must have been the watermelon.







She ate a lot. Between her and her two friends(also toodlers) they ate a half.
Thanks for the heads up on the beats.

Mother nurture~ Thats funny.


----------

